# Mature content. Can't see pictures



## TFLove (Sep 8, 2010)

Why when i try to see mature pictures a message appears with written i'm not allowed to see the image?
In options i've already said yes to view mature contents, anyway...
Do you have hints? :/


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 8, 2010)

how old are you...and dont fucking lie about it too please
if its below 18 then thats why, kid


----------



## Elessara (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm going to tell your mommy. >:[


----------



## Willow (Sep 8, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> how old are you...and dont fucking lie about it too please
> if its below 18 then thats why, kid


This 

You can't just turn off the mature filter at will if you're underage.


----------



## Pinkuh (Sep 8, 2010)

You don't have your birthday set correctly.


----------



## The DK (Sep 8, 2010)

if your a guest on the main page i dont think you can


----------



## TFLove (Sep 9, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> how old are you...and dont fucking lie about it too please
> if its below 18 then thats why, kid


 Seriously i'm going to be 20 soon XD.
Hmm, i'll check one more time the options and my birthday then...


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 9, 2010)

TFLove said:


> Seriously i'm going to be 20 soon XD.
> Hmm, i'll check one more time the options and my birthday then...


 thats what they all say :V


----------



## TFLove (Sep 9, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> thats what they all say :V


 T_T I'm so dumb.
I put as year of birth 2010 instead of 1990... XD
Thanks for your help!


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Sep 26, 2010)

Sorry to revive an old thread (sorta) but how exactly does it work? I wanted to test an idea I thought of out of comments...I have my age set correctly (1994) and set the filter to allow mature stuff.

I'm testing the way the filter has two levels: Warning and Adult. If I have it set to allow such, but my age is set to under 18, will it allow me to view "Warning" pics, but not "Adult" pics?


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 29, 2010)

PanzerschreckLeopard said:


> I'm testing the way the filter has two levels: Warning and Adult. If I have it set to allow such, but my age is set to under 18, will it allow me to view "Warning" pics, but not "Adult" pics?


 
I believe that its all or nothing.


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Sep 29, 2010)

Well then, that makes the separation of "Warning" and "Adult" redundant, doesn't it? I like DA's version better.


----------



## Willow (Sep 29, 2010)

PanzerschreckLeopard said:


> Well then, that makes the separation of "Warning" and "Adult" redundant, doesn't it? I like DA's version better.


 That's one of the more redeeming qualities of that site. I think that FA should incorporate that. Not being able to view a picture because there's a nipple seems kinda silly. 

Just sayin'


----------



## Summercat (Sep 29, 2010)

PanzerschreckLeopard said:


> Well then, that makes the separation of "Warning" and "Adult" redundant, doesn't it? I like DA's version better.


 


Willow said:


> That's one of the more redeeming qualities of that site. I think that FA should incorporate that. Not being able to view a picture because there's a nipple seems kinda silly.
> 
> Just sayin'


 
If I say "It's being worked on", will you guys refrain from throwing rotten fruit at me?


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 29, 2010)

Summercat said:


> If I say "It's being worked on", will you guys refrain from throwing rotten fruit at me?


 
But...but...but.....

*ducks and runs like hell*


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Sep 29, 2010)

I never knew it was being worked on. And if I did, I forgot the moment I heard of it.


----------



## Summercat (Sep 29, 2010)

PanzerschreckLeopard said:


> I never knew it was being worked on. And if I did, I forgot the moment I heard of it.



Last I heard it was part of the Ferrox update. I may be way out of date, though >.>



Irreverent said:


> But...but...but.....
> 
> *ducks and runs like hell*



First you get my ban button stuck by spilling your drink on it, now you're doing this to me. THAT IS IT, IRREV.

You are SO not invited to my Antheria hottub party, unless you show up with malted milk balls >:|


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 29, 2010)

>implying you enjoy furry porn.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 30, 2010)

PanzerschreckLeopard said:


> Well then, that makes the separation of "Warning" and "Adult" redundant, doesn't it? I like DA's version better.


 Not logged in to FA atm so can't confirm this, but I _believe_ "Warning" means it won't show you adult/mature art by default, but if you're linked to it the site'll give you a warning clickthrough or something rather than blocking it entirely.


----------



## MHFC (Sep 30, 2010)

TFLove said:


> Why when i try to see mature pictures a message appears with written i'm not allowed to see the image?
> In options i've already said yes to view mature contents, anyway...
> Do you have hints? :/


 
you're blocked because fapping gives you brain damage


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Oct 9, 2010)

...Though it's constantly teasing me by showing the thumbnail, but not the rest of the pic.


----------



## Mare_of_Night (Oct 15, 2010)

You might not /want/ to see those pictures XD


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Oct 15, 2010)

Meh, forget it


----------



## Zetikla (Oct 16, 2010)

It's just doesnt make sense, eveyone can say he/she's mature XD


----------

